# Other Programming > AJAX >  Cannot recived data with POST from A Forum

## Lastwebpage

Hello,
I want to make a search request in a forum (vBulletin) and display the result on a "HTML site" inside a Vista sidebar gatget. Here are my code snippets:


```
xmlReqForumENG=new XMLHttpRequest();
xmlReqForumENG.open("POST", "http://forums.miranda-im.org/search.php?do=process");
xmlReqForumENG.setRequestHeader("Content-Type", "application/x-www-form-urlencoded");
xmlReqForumENG.setRequestHeader("Charset", "ISO-8859-1");
xmlReqForumENG.onreadystatechange = retrievedDataForumENG;
xmlReqForumENG.send("do=process&quicksearch=1&childforums=1&exactname=1&s=&query="+SearchTerm+"&showposts=1");
```

BUT, in  retrievedDataForumENG.responseText I find after the call: "In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist."
I use a similiar function to do the same on another forum (SMF, not vBulletin) which works without any problems.

Any idea what could be wrong?

regards
Peter

EDIT: PHP code which bring me this error:


```
// #############################################################################
// referrer check for POSTs; this is simply designed to prevent self-submitting
// forms on foreign hosts from doing nasty things
if (strtoupper($_SERVER['REQUEST_METHOD']) == 'POST' AND !defined('SKIP_REFERRER_CHECK'))
{
if ($_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] OR $_ENV['HTTP_HOST'])
{
	$http_host = ($_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] ? $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] : $_ENV['HTTP_HOST']);
}
else if ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'] OR $_ENV['SERVER_NAME'])
{
	$http_host = ($_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'] ? $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'] : $_ENV['SERVER_NAME']);
}
if ($http_host AND $_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER'])
{
	$referrer_parts = @parse_url($_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER']);
	$ref_port = intval($referrer_parts['port']);
	$ref_host = $referrer_parts['host'] . (!empty($ref_port) ? ":$ref_port" : '');
	$allowed = preg_split('#\s+#', $vbulletin->options['allowedreferrers'], -1, PREG_SPLIT_NO_EMPTY);
	$allowed[] = preg_replace('#^www\.#i', '', $http_host);
	$allowed[] = '.paypal.com';
	$pass_ref_check = false;
	foreach ($allowed AS $host)
	{
		if (preg_match('#' . preg_quote($host, '#') . '$#siU', $ref_host))
		{
			$pass_ref_check = true;
			break;
		}
	}
	unset($allowed);
if ($pass_ref_check == false)
	{
		die('In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist.');
	}
}
}
```

----------


## PeejAvery

Sounds like the web server is set up with some extra security to block post requests from other web servers. This would have to be reconfigured on that web server.

----------

